# RecipeDB - DJ's IPA



## dj1984 (26/5/09)

DJ's IPA  Ale - India Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mash at 65, 90 min boilthe hops in this are extreme at first but after a couple months it mellows (sort of)and the sweetness starts to show   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1.85 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.4 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      20 g Southern Cross (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 30mins)    20 g Southern Cross (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 25mins)    20 g Southern Cross (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 20mins)    20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 0mins)    20 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    15 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1332 - Northwest Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.075 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.023 (calc)   Bitterness 69.4 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 6.76%   Colour 25 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## HarryB (26/5/09)

Looks like a nice recipe. Is there any reason why yur bittering hops went it at about 30m rather than 60 or 90? Does this change the beer in any other way?


----------



## RetsamHsam (26/5/09)

HarryB said:


> Is there any reason why yur bittering hops went it at about 30m rather than 60 or 90? Does this change the beer in any other way?



I'd say he has done it this way to maintain more flavour from the bittering additions.


----------



## dj1984 (26/5/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I'd say he has done it this way to maintain more flavour from the bittering additions.



Spot on even starting the hops at 30 min still gave me 70 ibu's, would not like to see it at 60 min


----------



## crundle (16/7/09)

Tried this beer at the July Adelaide Mash Brewers case swap and was very impressed indeed. It had a nice bitterness to it, but not over the top, and the flavour was intense, given that it had been in the keg for around 5 months.

If you haven't tried making an IPA, I would happily recommend this recipe!

Crundle


----------



## tdh (16/7/09)

FG is high.
Using a yeast with 75% attenuation (e.g. Wyeast 1056) will expose more of the bitterness, beware!

tdh


----------



## crundle (16/7/09)

tdh said:


> FG is high.
> Using a yeast with 75% attenuation (e.g. Wyeast 1056) will expose more of the bitterness, beware!
> 
> tdh




Yep, it's all about the balance. DJ1984 thought that this beer was too bitter and hoppy, but it was a hit at the case swap. I am keen to give it a crack myself soon and leave it bottled for summer.

Crundle


----------



## dj1984 (16/7/09)

Its alot of hops too buy for 1 beer, i would be thinking of other hops you have around in your fridge and use the same grain bill,i only made it cause i had these hops that had been sitting around and had too use them.

So it looks like my next IPA will be a English :lol:


----------



## Effect (28/7/09)

tried this one at the case swap...was a stand out beer for me!


----------

